# C'est quoi votre pseudo msn?



## iXel (22 Mai 2002)

la question est dans le titre!!!merci de merci de me repondre!!!


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

*msn suxxx!!*


----------



## iXel (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*msn suxxx!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

g touche un point sensible?


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par corentin:
*

g touche un point sensible?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, juste que les pseudos msn sont disponibles dans les profils et que msn suxx!

donc je vois pas l'intérêt de ce sujet!


----------



## iXel (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non, juste que les pseudos msn sont disponibles dans les profils et que msn suxx!

donc je vois pas l'intérêt de ce sujet!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

excusez moi au grand dieu


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par corentin:
*

excusez moi au grand dieu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on écrit ô  et pour moi, on dit _*Ô SAIGNEUR SUPRÊME!!*_














(5500 posts, ça en impose)


----------



## KillerDeMouches (22 Mai 2002)

Et c'est quoi vos pseudos mac.com/itools ??? :-D


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par KillerDeMouches:
*Et c'est quoi vos pseudos mac.com/itools ??? :-D*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah non, après tu vas connaitre tous mes hétéronymes sur macgé!


----------



## mtra (22 Mai 2002)

alem c'est : OSS

_*Ô SAIGNEUR SUPRÊME*_


----------



## dany (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*alem c'est : OSS

[/i]*[/b]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

S.O.S


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

msn, c'est pas le truc horrible pondu par Bill?? Comment ce faisse que notre *modérateur suprème* n'ai pas encore effacé le sujet??


----------



## mtra (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*msn, c'est pas le truc horrible pondu par Bill?? Comment ce faisse que notre modérateur suprème n'ai pas encore effacé le sujet??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faut pas etre sectaire j'ai plein de pote sur msm, bah je me suis fait un compte c tout....a passage je vous conseille proteus


----------



## Blob (22 Mai 2002)

c un sondage pour trouver les pirates? c quoi vos pseudos carracho hotmail kdx etc etc?


----------



## le terrible (22 Mai 2002)

Méfiez-vous!
Voici une histoire d'horreur:
un jour,une personne alla sur le bar mag de macG
Elle cliqua sur c'est quoi vos pseudos msn.
Etant bête,elle répondit à ce sujet débile.
Elle révéla tout sur son pseudo msn.
Un jour qu'elle allumait son iBook,elle trouva un virus qui se nommait corentin et qui lui avait effacé tout son disque dur.
Elle ne su jamais comment c'était arrivé car elle avait seulement donné son pseudo.
Alors,un conseil,vous êtes intelligent et ne vous ne répondez pas à ce sujet(bravo alèm!) mais avis aux imbèciles qui y laisseraient leur disque dur!


----------

